# Best "Big Box" product for year round bug control?



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Sticking with the readily available products from the big box stores ... for the Northern, cool season lawns, what products do you suggest for Spring (grub control) and then July application for all the other pests, including Chinch bugs?

Looked into Ortho B Gone ... looks like a good product for the July application, but does absolutely nothing against grubs ... if the spring application did not achieve results or if it was skipped. Looked into Sevin ... very toxic and expensive when you go for all insects at 4lb per 1,000sq ft area.

Anyway ... any advice on lawn pesticides year round control (more of a preventative approach) is appreciated.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Roundup Bug Destroyer is probably your best bet for "All in One". Think its at Depo


----------

